# I'm considering switching from Classic to CC



## KentFrazier (Jul 11, 2019)

I have been away from the hobby for almost a year now and I'm just returning after my daughter became interested in cosplay and we have attended our first two cons.  My "old" Lightroom Classic catalog is a mess with different folder names, color tags I no longer remember, and a really messed up keyword hierarchy.  I've considered switching to Lightroom CC as I'm now doing more on my phone than before. 

I downloaded CC and to my surprise, it has a total of 6579 photos already in the cloud the last upload was Nov 30, 2018. Interestingly, I don't remember doing that, but I must have at some point.  These photos are not organized at all, as far as I can tell. There are no albums created but they are sorted by date. 

My current Lightroom Classic only has 5649 photos, so apparently, I've deleted some that I don't remember doing.  

There are also discrepancies between dated folders. For example, My 2017 folder for Classic shows 301 images while the CC folder only shows 3.

How does CC deal with duplicates? Can I safely migrate my entire catalog from Classic to CC and deal with duplicates there? 

What would the users here suggest?

Thanks,

Kent


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 11, 2019)

Those online photos were no doubt synced from Lightroom Classic, but that means they are only smart previews, not originals. When you migrate your Lightroom Classic catalog they _should_ be replaced by the originals, but it might be wise to delete them all and let Lightroom CC start fresh.


----------



## KentFrazier (Jul 11, 2019)

Thank you Johan.  I will see what I have to do to delete them and start fresh.


----------

